# Operation REVIVE!



## AF1Sgt (Dec 19, 2014)

Hello everyone. I just joined this site today and acquired a dead 12' Jon Boat today as well for $70. The boat needs some serious work. I plan to REVIVE it by spring 2015 by turning it into a nice comfortable fishing machine with at least 2x swivel seats, plenty of hidden storage for tackle trays and what not, install some rod, oar and net holders, carpet, lights, a fish finder, a powerful trolling motor and battery, and whatever other ideas I get along the way from you all. I've never worked on a boat so this is all new to me. I will be reading all the older posts and probably asking you professionals some questions along the way. Anyway, I'll attach pictures of it, which is how I received it today. Please follow the thread for routine updates and or to see if you can help me bring this thing back to life. Thanks for allowing me to join the forum. I look forward to chatting with and learning from you all.

v/r
AF1Sgt


----------



## AF1Sgt (Dec 19, 2014)

Some more pics...


----------



## RStewart (Dec 19, 2014)

Welcome to tinboats & thank you for your service! 

That's a pretty good deal for $70. There is lots of 12 ft builds here to get ideas from so search away & enjoy the process.


----------



## AF1Sgt (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome RStewart. I hope to be holding a bass like you are in the pic this coming Spring. Thanks again.


----------



## Capt1972 (Dec 19, 2014)

don't change a thing! I'd kill to have my boat camoed like that for duck hunting.


----------



## AF1Sgt (Dec 19, 2014)

HA HA HA!!! It does have an awesome camo look huh? All that rust and rotten sealant is an excellent visual concealment, but it leaks. We'd be drowned before we could pop off 3 rounds!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 19, 2014)

It looks like you have a lot of work to do. Do you need a title in your state and did you get it?


----------



## AF1Sgt (Dec 19, 2014)

Got the bill of sale today and headed to DMV Monday to get the title. Unless I'm missing something extra I need, I think I'm set. Is there something else do I need? Thanks!


----------



## BoatDawg4120 (Dec 20, 2014)

Depends on your state and how their laws work. Im in FL and my jon boat I had previously was given to me by a buddy who had the boat for over 10 years. He never had the title so I had to take in a bill of sale and a letter signed by him stating they never registered the vessel as it was used on private property. That was all it took to have a new title created. Only issue I had was that the boat was originally a 1960's era vhull Grumman and they listed on the title 1999 homemade aluminum because there was no HIN on the boat anywhere and they could only verify ownership back to 99 with my friends letter I had.


----------



## AF1Sgt (Dec 20, 2014)

Good to know. I think all I need is the bill of sale to get the title here in VA. We'll see how it goes. Thanks.


----------



## AF1Sgt (Dec 20, 2014)

Hey all, here's a photo update on what I did to the 12' Jon Boat today. Hope you enjoy


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 20, 2014)

Have you heard the saying? 
The operation was a success but the patient died.
I highly recommend you get another boat.


----------



## RStewart (Dec 20, 2014)

After seeing these pics I'm not sure if I would proceed with this boat anymore. You can work with it but it's going to be a big job.


----------



## AF1Sgt (Dec 20, 2014)

Ahhhh c'mon, where's the faith guys? I'll be fishing off this dead patient in a few months and there will be pics of it in this thread.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 20, 2014)

Do you know what a painters car is? Once a house painter gets a car for work it's not going to be good for anything again. That boat looks like it was used to paint other boats in salt water. Honestly look around for something better.


----------



## BloodStone (Dec 21, 2014)

:WELCOME: 

I too share the sentiment of, thank you for your service =D> .
Now onto your boat...
I've looked at all the pics & all I can say is...YIKES! #-o 
You sir, have got a HELLUVA a lot of work ahead of you 
(boat builders version of _Navy Seal Training _if you will :lol: ). 
The only boat that possibly would require even more work than yours would be an older wooden runabout boat.
Some here are suggesting starting over with a different boat in better shape & I don't think that's frivolous advise at all. 
But, if you have your heart set on conquering the beast, I seriously suggest for starters that you find a good capable guy who can weld aluminum at a great price & go from there. 
Good luck.


----------



## ggoldy (Dec 21, 2014)

1sgt, if you already have a sentimental link to that guy, then you have to keep it. I think you'll find it to be WAY more work than you want but, you can use it as a learning tool. You already know what dissimilar metals, treated lumber, and it looks like salt water, can do. Keep your eyes open for a more seaworthy hull while experimenting on the old one. Maybe learn to weld, rivet aluminium. If you can get it to hold the water out long enough, and it looks like it may take a 'full hull condom' to do that, you can learn about the stability of small hulls. You can place enough water containers in the back to simulate the weight of the motor you want, and see how it sets. The worst you can do is sink it, (grinning) it appears that it's been on the bottom before....for awhile!

(early 70's Hurlburt Fld and RAF Welford)


----------



## AF1Sgt (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm committed to it. I don't have high hopes of turning it into a racing boat or plans to take it out on the ocean just in the shallow waters around Ft Belvoir, VA with a 50lb thrust Menn Kota. It's been a rough past few years so the time I spend working on projects is really more for my resilience than anything else. I appreciate the advice from you and everyone else and will definitely take my time and use this opportunity to learn to braze aluminum and rivet. I'm absolutely certain it will be functional, sturdy and have no leaks when I'm done. I have some materials and welding/brazing supplies on the way. Next step is to sand it down and expose the metal to get a good look then start repairing. Just so everyone knows, the pics of the rusted holes and bad parts of the boat are high above the water line. Although the pictures makes the inside of the boat look like it's rusted through, it's actually old paint, rubber, mud and other stuff that should not be there. The bottom of the boat looks good and solid. I will leak check it once I get it cleaned up and before painting. Headed to the hardware store now to get some marine quality supplies and will provide an update soon as I make some more progress. Thank you and everyone else for the encouragement and advice. Happy Holidays!

V/r


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 21, 2014)

Get the boat all stripped out before spending any money. Make a budget and stick to it! There's no point in spending as much as a new boat the same size would cost or even half the cost.


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hold off on the title until it is seaworthy. Might be wasting the money. Anything is possible but I would suggest you find a bigger boat in nicer shape which should be just about any other boat you look at. That thing is just too corroded, repairs will cost more than it is worth.
Tim


----------



## Knee Deep (Dec 23, 2014)

Yikes...that's a lot of work and that's not considering what else you may find. I agree with most, find another project boat.


----------



## restornator (Dec 23, 2014)

That was a steal at $70, for the seller of course. You will spend more time and money on this with little return investment compared to just buying a new 12 foot jon boat ($800 at most). Spend less time wishin and more time fishin.


----------



## AF1Sgt (Dec 23, 2014)

Does anyone in this forum have anything supportive to say? Ok y'all, I understand and appeciate your comments about ditching the boat and buying a new one, but fact is I just spent $3.99 for sand paper and already hit the entire outside and bottom of the boat. It looks great and only need minor repairs to a few pin hole leaks. I know I have to water check it, but these are the pin holes that are visible with light. I have prepped all rivits to be sealed with flux/super alloy 5. Next thing ya know, I'll be fishing so how bout at least 1 person try to be supportive on here? If you're gonna say ditch the boat don't comment. Post pics soon.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 23, 2014)

Let's see those pictures.


----------



## Knee Deep (Dec 24, 2014)

AF1Sgt said:


> Does anyone in this forum have anything supportive to say? Ok y'all, I understand and appeciate your comments about ditching the boat and buying a new one, but fact is I just spent $3.99 for sand paper and already hit the entire outside and bottom of the boat. It looks great and only need minor repairs to a few pin hole leaks. I know I have to water check it, but these are the pin holes that are visible with light. I have prepped all rivits to be sealed with flux/super alloy 5. Next thing ya know, I'll be fishing so how bout at least 1 person try to be supportive on here? If you're gonna say ditch the boat don't comment. Post pics soon.



Wow AF1Sgt, I think you are taking the comments wrong. I think the responses ( including mine ) were supportive as just looking out for you to re-consider the REVIVE due to the pictures you posted. Many of us have seen or been involved similar projects only to wish we opted for a different ride. Good luck with your build...


----------



## AF1Sgt (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks for the support...


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 24, 2014)

Go for it! Af1Sgt Prove us wrong and enjoy the experience. Got the whole winter to mess with it, make sure you take pictures.
Everyone works to their own level. Pick your battles. My favorite quote of all time. Had it hanging over my desk at work. 

Nothing in this world can take the place of persistence. Talent will not: nothing is more common than unsuccessful men with talent. Genius will not; unrewarded genius is almost a proverb. Education will not: the world is full of educated derelicts. Persistence and determination alone are omnipotent.

Tim


----------



## AF1Sgt (Dec 26, 2014)

Thank you Tim. You're right, I have the whole winter and am in no rush. Like I said in a previous post, this project is more for my resilience than anything. I enjoyed Christmas with wife and kids and went fishing today. Managed to find time to install 50 rivets with marine epoxy sealant. Will post pics within a day or two so anyone interested can see progress. I plan on leak checking within the next few days also, but have a few more visible holes to repair first. Check back in a month or so and you will see a floating leak free boat. After that day, I will customize it with carpet, compartments, seats, rod holders, etc. It will feel good fishing in it in spring knowing I only spent $70 for the boat ($50 for boat+$20 delivery), $3.99 sanding paper and today $5.49 marine epoxy and about $6.50 on aluminum rivets. My plan is to stay under $240 for boat "maintenance". No limit set for additions such as trolling motor, batteries, anchors, wood, carpets, etc... Anyway Tim, thank you and happy holidays brother.

v/r


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Dec 26, 2014)

Did you use all aluminum rivets? If not apply a little of the sealant to the hole in the rivet. This will keep the steel nail from rusting


----------



## AF1Sgt (Dec 27, 2014)

Excellent point so I had to go check. I used Arrow RMA 3/16lp Aluminum rivets. Nothing on the pack says steel so I looked online and for the material it just says aluminum. It makes sense the nail would be steel. Now to be safe, I'll go cover them with the epoxy sealant. I do not want to worry about any leaks or seaps come spring or even worse, corrosion. Thanks a ton!


----------



## BigShow (Jan 2, 2015)

I say go for it. Who cares if it takes 2 years and way more money than its worth in the end? Once you get it done you will be able to look back and see what you were able to accomplish with your two (maybe a few friends to help) hands. I love seeing a diamond in the rough. Your boat will mean 10 times more to you than any dollar amount if you "revive" it.


----------



## canadian omc (Jan 3, 2015)

I've seen and heard it said many times, it's not the destination as much as the journey. 
Most of the things we do in our lives are never done as we have a tendency to rethink them later.
As I always say , life is to short to look back and wonder "what if?" 
Having said all that, I say give it hell and don't look back. 
Good luck with your build 8)


----------



## AF1Sgt (Jan 3, 2015)

I took the last couple weeks off and enjoyed Christmas and new years with family. I leaked checked the boat and patched the holes with marine epoxy and the transom area with all-purpose 3m putty. All holes are sealed so soon I'll sand/prime and paint then begin building the framework for the inside. Here are a few pics from yesterday


----------



## fishinorhuntin (Jan 3, 2015)

AF1SGT,

Congrats on your purchase, from a fellow Virginian. I live in the Suffolk area. I wish I would have found a deal like this. I bought a tin brand new, then bought a trailer about 8 months ago. No outboard, only using a 55# TM. I love it, but don't have the funds right now to fix it up like I want. 

I know you have ALOT of work to do, but you will love it and appreciate it more in the end. Yes, in Virginia all you need is a "bill of sale" for a new title and registration, but like someone else said on here, I wouldn't register it just yet. Wait until it is completely seaworthy. I am supporting you and have subscribed to this thread to see how it comes out. Good Luck! Can't wait to see the final product.

Rob


----------



## AF1Sgt (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey Rob,
I appreciate the note. I sanded it today after I posted these pics. Looks nice and clean now. Next step is to add a few temporary cross members for structural support and take it to the river here on Ft Belvoir. I patched all the holes found during the leak check at my house so once it see it floats with little to no leaks, I'll prime and paint the inside/hull then add some seats, a deck, lights, etc. I agree I'll love it more when it's done. I don't plan on getting an outboard either and just going with a 55-80#TM like you. I think most who told me to get a new boat, although had good intentions, overlooked me saying this project is more for my resilience than anything. Most people say it will cost too much, it will take too much time, mind as well just buy a new boat, etc. They don't seem to consider I'm the type of person that likes to work on projects to (a) get my mind off work "military stuff" (b) as a hobby (c) turn "junk" into operational/functional items. Besides, I like to fish and casting from the bank/pier here at Ft Belvoir sucks. So far I've spent less than $100 and will finish it with less than $250 total. Not counting price of battery/TM, and extras. The $250 is strictly boat repairs, decking, carpet, paint, etc. This tin won't be out more than a couple hundred yards from the bank anyway. Just far enough to get me out where the depth is 40-50ft to snatch some bigger cats. Hey Rob, I appreciate the support brother. Talk with you soon.

v/r
Bruce


----------



## derekdiruz1 (Jan 7, 2015)

I love this. Keep on working. I spent 300 on an aluminum v hull that was falling apart (not quite that bad) and a flat utility trailer that I'm rebuilding for a boat. With knowing how I love to tinker with things, I'm right with you on this!! 

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## AF1Sgt (Jan 17, 2015)

found time to paint the hull today after sanding and replacing rivits and sealing with epoxy a couple weeks ago. I patched the holes in transom with 3M bondo. The paint is bottom side anti-fouling marine hull paint. I'll paint the inside soon add a deck, carpet, storage and what not. Stay tuned for more pics soon.

This is how she looks after the 1st coat...


----------



## Donahue21 (Jan 18, 2015)

Project is coming right along =D> ! The paint gives it a huge face lift. Did you use a spray gun or just brush it on?


----------



## BassFishVA (Jan 18, 2015)

It's looking good. That paint looks real nice!


----------



## AF1Sgt (Jan 18, 2015)

Donahue21 said:


> Project is coming right along =D> ! The paint gives it a huge face lift. Did you use a spray gun or just brush it on?


I used a roller for large areas and brush for corners and such. I'm sure it would look much better with a spray gun but I'm trying to keep this project cheap as possible. Thanks


----------



## fishingeezer (Jan 18, 2015)

That looks like major work, but I guess for 70 maybe its worth the work? Personally, if it was me, I would consider buying a new 12 footer since the money you are going to spend to fix that doesn't seem worth it in the long run. You might get it floatable but for how many summers, probably only one, but spend 650.00 for a new one, you will be much better off I believe. That's just my 2 cents. LOL...Thanks for your service. Both my parents ( since passed away) were WW2 vets.


----------



## AF1Sgt (Jan 18, 2015)

fishingeezer said:


> That looks like major work, but I guess for 70 maybe its worth the work? Personally, if it was me, I would consider buying a new 12 footer since the money you are going to spend to fix that doesn't seem worth it in the long run. You might get it floatable but for how many summers, probably only one, but spend 650.00 for a new one, you will be much better off I believe. That's just my 2 cents. LOL...Thanks for your service. Both my parents ( since passed away) were WW2 vets.



Sorry to hear about your parents. I'm certain they were true patriots. I'll enjoy fixing this $70 boat. Thanks!


----------



## bthompson92 (Jan 18, 2015)

Looking great man, despite all the negativity, you're making it happen! How will you be mounting your front deck? I will be doing the same soon and looking for some ideas.


----------



## AF1Sgt (Jan 18, 2015)

bthompson92 said:


> Looking great man, despite all the negativity, you're making it happen! How will you be mounting your front deck? I will be doing the same soon and looking for some ideas.



Thanks BThompson. I plan to use some 2x2s vertical from either the current crossmembers or make a foundation with possibly 2x4s to support it. Not quite sure yet. I'll definitely post pics along the way. I'm thinking about using lock pins on the bottom of the deck support (where it meets the boat bottom/cross members) so I can remove the entire deck for cleaning or whatever. The 2x2s at Home Depot here are 4ft long and only .86 cents each, outdoor carpet is .41 cents/sq foot and the metal brackets are all under $1.50each and I already have boxes of various hardware/screws so it's a cheap project. I'm not worried about the negativity anymore. That's just people expressing their pessimistic opinions. That's what happens on the Internet I guess. Hang in there with me and we'll both end up with nice tin boats born from a little elbow grease and ingenuity. Good luck to us! Thanks, post updates soon!


----------



## bthompson92 (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah I was thinking something similar to that, I'll be looking forward to seeing the finish project. Hopefully I can get some new stuff up soon on my own, heading to home depot today to get some plywood and such. My name is Bruce also by the way, not too often you that name these days. Good luck to you!


----------



## AF1Sgt (Jan 18, 2015)

bthompson92 said:


> Yeah I was thinking something similar to that, I'll be looking forward to seeing the finish project. Hopefully I can get some new stuff up soon on my own, heading to home depot today to get some plywood and such. My name is Bruce also by the way, not too often you that name these days. Good luck to you!



Bruce Bruce! Funny. Look how nice this paint is drying. Will add another coat tomorrow. Today I'm painting the inside. Have fun at the Depot and don't break the bank!


----------



## AF1Sgt (Jan 18, 2015)

Today's progress... 1st coat of paint on inside


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 18, 2015)

It looks much better. I don't know about bondo on an aluminum boat. Aluminum boats flex more than a body panels on a car. Does the anti-fouling paint you used contain copper?


----------



## DarynCashmark (Jan 18, 2015)

AF1Sgt: 

First off not to be too sappy but, thanks so much for your service! Sincerely, none of this fun with the boats would be possible if it were not for guys and gals like you keeping us all safe at home...

And... Yes, awesome work on your boat. It is really looking better than I thought it would having seen the "before" photos. You are a brave boat restorer, for sure. I think it is great. I totally understand where you are coming from. My resto project has kind of become my therapy. I have been battling stage 4 lung cancer going on about 2 years now, and stage 1 for a couple of years before that. It has become kind of a way to prove to myself that I can still be a productive member of society, and gives me something to take my mind off of any troubles I might have that day.

Keep up the great work, and you will be grinning ear to ear when it is done!

Also, I am not sure if it would be of any use to you but I used this stuff on my boat and it worked pretty well, under the right conditions. Won't do what a skilled tight welder can, but I am not a skilled tight welder... Haha.

https://www.durafix.com


----------



## AF1Sgt (Feb 7, 2015)

Been busy with work and school and finally got around to putting a floor in today. Water proofed the wood, then added a 1/4 in piece of rubber excercise mat I had in the garage between the wood and carpet then the $.41 sq ft outdoor carpet from Home Depot. It's coming together quite nice.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 7, 2015)

*Awesome Job Sarge !!*

Those numbers on the transom: 9540-00-205-? is a military National Stock Number.
And I think you know that already.
I believe it is an old Tin belonging to a military ship or ship repair facility. It has definitely
seen its tour of duty !!!!! I put my time in one as a US Navy Able Bodied Seaman back in the 1960s.

You have definitely revived an old relic !!

The name "Phoenix" would be most appropriate !!! The mythical bird rising up from the ashes.

Johnny (USN-RET)


----------



## AF1Sgt (May 3, 2015)

Update


----------



## sonny.barile (May 3, 2015)

You guys are leading me to believe that a boat can last forever.


----------



## AF1Sgt (May 3, 2015)

Installed a battery compartment and place to stow the anchor and rope.also added some can/bottle holders


----------



## AF1Sgt (May 3, 2015)

Anchor points on all 4 corners


----------



## SwampRooster (May 3, 2015)

AF1sgt, that is quite the transformation! I love to see old beaters no one wants turned into serviceable fishing machines. The fish don't care how much a boat costs. I am really fond of your anchor storage too. I might be borrowing that idea if you don't mind.


----------



## AF1Sgt (May 3, 2015)

SwampRooster said:


> AF1sgt, that is quite the transformation! I love to see old beaters no one wants turned into serviceable fishing machines. The fish don't care how much a boat costs. I am really fond of your anchor storage too. I might be borrowing that idea if you don't mind.



I don't mind at all. Thought it was a genius way to store the anchor fairly flat without having to make another door plus the rope (when wet) will not have to sit on the carpet/wood. Thanks! Feel free to use it.

V/r


----------



## CMOS (May 4, 2015)

Great thread! Well done sir!


CMOS


----------



## AF1Sgt (May 4, 2015)

Thank you CMOS.


----------



## muzikman (May 4, 2015)

I'm likin' everything I've seen here, Sarge - well done.
=D> =D> =D>


----------



## AF1Sgt (May 4, 2015)

Thanks a lot misikman!


----------



## Chase55tx (May 4, 2015)

WOW what a lot of work. When I started reading your thread I had no idea you would go this far. 

Great job!

CF


----------



## Shoedawg (May 4, 2015)

Holy Smoke!!! =D> =D> =D> =D> IT LIVES!! Great job. That was a lot of work. Awesome that it is an old Military tin.


----------



## bthompson92 (May 13, 2015)

Looks awesome man, complete revive! Great job, glad you got it finished. One of these days I'll get around to finishing mine


----------



## AF1Sgt (May 15, 2015)

Got a trailer off Craig's list $40. Replaced the 2x4s with weathered wood $3.59 ea and slapped some .97 black spray paint on the trailer and puts some green outdoor carpet material on it at .61 sq ft. Towed it 45 miles at 55-65mph no issues. Can't beat it! Just need a battery and I'm hitting the water soon. Stay tuned for pics of the REVIVE!


----------



## AF1Sgt (May 18, 2015)

New wheels, tires and lights. Uh oh, bout to go fishing!


----------



## CMOS (May 19, 2015)

Hot dog you're moving along well! Be sure to give us an AAR when done! =D> 

CMOS


----------



## HeavyHook (May 19, 2015)

Trailer looks like a great deal. 

Just to give you a heads up to be careful is the actual axle. I purchased a trailer and everything looked perfect and had only been out twice but the axle had salt water in it which caused the whole thing to rust and completely snap on me while trailering the boat which was not fun. 

The whole trailer again looked perfect and somehow I had a monster problem on my hands - It ended up being fairly cheap fix with buying a new axle and hubs but if I was on the interstate and not just down the street when the axle snapped then I would have been in a world of hurt. 

Also I had been using the trailer for about a month without issues before it snapped - It had been riding great etc.


----------



## AF1Sgt (May 24, 2015)

The final coat of paint gives it a nice clean look. Headed for a free inspection at the Marina then off to register if I get a break from work this week. Will post pics on the water soon!


----------



## mrdrh99 (May 25, 2015)

MAN! I started with your thread and thought you were crazy! But that is AWESOME! congratulations sir!


----------



## AF1Sgt (May 25, 2015)

mrdrh99 said:


> MAN! I started with your thread and thought you were crazy! But that is AWESOME! congratulations sir!



Thank you Sir. I appreciate the comment. I got a heck of a deal on a 900gph automatic bilge pump and a DC electrical panel with 4 switches and 2 x 12VDC power outlets. Now I'm starting to customize it more. I think I'll add some soft white LEDs along the inside pointing down inside the compartments and along the edges to help see while fishing/rigging tackle at night. I'll post some more pics soon. Thanks again for following along!


----------



## phil6092 (May 25, 2015)

I know excactly what that boat was used for infact I might have been in that boat before. When I was stationed in Little Creek VA we called it a punt and used them to paint the black boot top on the bottom of the ship I was stationed on. You did a great job redoing it I know the abuse them boats took.


----------



## AF1Sgt (Jun 18, 2015)

Maiden voyage! Not a single leak and ran smooth as new. Great time out on the water. I don't know how to post videos on here so I'm posting one on YouTube at Mr1Sgt. Thanks for following along. Everyone that wasn't supportive... [-X


----------

